# Custom soap stamp



## dixilee (Jun 28, 2012)

hi

Just wondering where is the best place to get a custom
Soap stamp. Made

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Genny (Jun 28, 2012)

Richard (aka Bebe) is great!

http://www.bebecollection.com/


----------



## llineb (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree...BeBe rocks!!!!


----------

